# ENDED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Win a 2016 BYC Calendar!



## Sumi

_Hi everyone, we decided to go out with the old and in with the new on a humorous note, so that means it's caption contest time! Since we're approaching a new year, we will be offering 2 2016 BYC Calendars (1 each to the winner and runner-up) as prizes!

*How to enter:*

Simply reply to this thread with your caption._

_The highest rated captions will be the winners, so please also remember to vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button found in the bottom of each post.

That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:
_
_


 
(Pic by member @GLENMAR)

*** We will accept entries until the 14th of January!!***_​


----------



## goatgurl

siiggghhhh, it always looks greener over there


----------



## Latestarter

... You really think these little yellow strings would stop me?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

"Pardon me, but can you 'steer' me to the nearest barber shop?"


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm bored, could you either feed me more or take me to the barber shop, with hair like me it makes to hard to see.


----------



## LukeMeister

*sigh* No, I'm not Cousin It.

(can we submit more then one?)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Shh, they don't really know I'm a normal cow!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Have a _Hairy_ Christmas and a happy _Moo_ Year!


----------



## Sumi

We've extended the deadline for entries to give you all more time to enter. Don't forget to vote for your favourite captions!


----------



## butteryscotch

They said I couldn't be a horse. Stupid humans.


----------



## Baymule

When I grow up, I want to be a rodeo bull!


----------



## holm25

Nothing like feeling the wind flowing through my beautiful hair!!


Edited for mispelling


----------



## JakeM

I can still see you through this fence.


----------



## jul

I may be little but I be beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter

Hey @jul Greetings from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Take some time to look around  Lots of great stuff and better folks here. Hope to see you in the threads!

Edit: Holy crow, just noticed you joined back in 2010! What took ya so long to speak up?


----------



## Sumi

Congratulations @frustratedearthmother and @goatgurl!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Thanks!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Congrats you two! @frustratedearthmother & @goatgurl


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Ladies!


----------



## GLENMAR




----------

